# (Wind)Jacke für Überganszeit bis Winter



## ThePapabear (30. September 2013)

Hi!

Ich darf zwar zur Zeit nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs sein, bewege mich aber doch im Freien und habe heute bemerkt, dass meine Softshell Jacke vom Hofer (äh, Aldi) bei 12° und starkem Wind schlicht und ergreifend schon beim Spazieren zur Sauna wird. Sie hält zwar den Wind gut ab (vom Reißverschluss abgesehen), ist aber zu warm und transportiert wohl kaum Feuchtigkeit....

Was suche ich nun? Eine Jacke, die Wind abweisend/dicht ist, leichtes Nieseln oder Schneefall übersteht und mit Hilfe der passenden Kleidung darunter auch bei nur wenigen Plus Graden sowohl zum Spazieren gehen/wandern, als auch zum Radfahren (fahre eigentlich immer mit Rucksack) geeignet ist. Dass ich da einen Kompromiss eingehen muss, ist mir klar, aber bei den Preisen kann ich mir nicht zig Jacken leisten.
Apropos Preise: bis 100,- wäre angestrebt, bei maximal 150,- ist dann aber Schluss

Ein paar Jacken habe ich schon gefunden, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die ins Profil passen. Zudem bin ich mit 170 nicht sonderlich groß, mit 77 Kg aber auch nicht schlank. SlimFit Sachen kann ich also gar nicht gebrauchen. Meistens benötige ich meine Jacken in L, selten passt was in M.

Da wären z.B.:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Herren-Windjacke-Jacket-240812/dp/B00C0PBBHE/#productDescription"]Platzangst Airy[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Herren-Jacke-Dundee-Classic/dp/B006NNGDX6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top"]Vaude Dundee Classic ZO[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Herren-Jacke-Trailtech-90801/dp/B00C93WTWS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380566571&sr=8-1&keywords=platzangst+trailtech"]Platzangst Trailtech Evo[/ame] (sprengt eigentlich den Preisrahmen...)

Die Platzangst Jacken gab´s ja auch zu deutlich günstigeren Preisen, allerdings in gängigen Größen ausverkauft. Sollte da jemand noch was in L entdecken (Trailtech Evo < 120,-) dann bitte umgehend mir Bescheid geben! 

Gibt´s auch in Softshell was vernünftiges, worin man nicht bei 10° weg schmilzt? Das Angebot ist so dermaßen riesig, da bekommt der Laie leichte Schwindel Anfälle.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## Jocki (1. Oktober 2013)

http://www.racelite.de/shop:showarticle:Montane_Featherlite_Smock
http://www.racelite.de/shop:showarticle:Montane_Lite_Speed_Jacke
http://www.backpackingforever.de/ca...tore=default&gclid=CPWL-tC79bkCFQVd3godbBMAag

http://www.skinfit.eu/de/de/products/07613.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (1. Oktober 2013)

Also dies Airy ist ne Plastiktüte, die wirklich nur den Wind abhält. Zum Wandern und Co würde ich die nicht tragen wollen. 

Finde die Anforderungen, die du an die Jacke stellst, gehen recht weit auseinander, da Wandern und Radfahren den Körper deutlich unterschiedlich fordern. Glaube kaum, dass du beides ideal mit nur einer Jacke abdecken kannst. 

Grüße.


----------



## vitaminc (1. Oktober 2013)

Da gibt es auch bisschen Lesestoff:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=651235

Von meiner Seite:
Ich habe mir die Norrona Bitihorn Aero 60 gekauft. 180gr, gute Features, Kapuze, raschelt nicht, Tennisballgroßes Packmaß, für aktuelle Temperaturen absolut perfekt, evtl. bei 5 Grad und weniger mehrere Schichten darunter oder andere Jacke anziehen. Gibt es im Netz für ca. 70 EUR!


----------



## ThePapabear (1. Oktober 2013)

OK, eine Plastiktüte brauche ich nicht, sowas ist schon in meinem Besitz und immer im Rucksack dabei.

Das Thema ist mir bekannt und daraus kommen auch z.T. meine Favoriten. Grad die Platzangst Trailtech wird ja auch in diversen Threads im Forum gern als sehr funktional und super erwähnt.
Dass die Anforderungen keine "optimale" Lösung zu lassen, ist mir schon klar. Aber selbst, wenn ich nur zum Radfahren eine Jacke suchen würde, käme für mich keine so extrem Körper nahe geschnittene in Frage. Ich kann sowas einfach nicht an ziehen, da fühle ich mich absolut unwohl. Deswegen sind auch Trikots/T-Shirts aus der Sportabteilung immer eine sehr grenzwertige Geschichte.

Ich werde wohl einfach etwas abwarten und hoffen, dass die Trailtech Evo mal wieder irgendwo günstig angeboten wird und dann zuschlagen. Die sagt mir bislang am meisten zu.


----------



## fLipN (1. Oktober 2013)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Jacke/Trailtech-Evo-Outdoor-Bike-Jacket-2012-black-1.html

Also wenn es nicht unbedingt Farbig sein muss, dann wirst du sie wohl kaum noch günstiger bekommen   @ThePapabear.

Edit: Ich seh grad, leider nur noch in S verfügbar, aber vielleicht fällt die ja auch größer aus, wäre bei Platzangst ja nichts neues. Und wenn du nur 1,70 groß bist, so wie ich auch, dann kann ich mir L wirklich nicht vorstellen, die hängt ja bis zum Knie runter.


----------



## vitaminc (1. Oktober 2013)

@ThePapabear


> OK, eine Plastiktüte brauche ich nicht, sowas ist schon in meinem Besitz und immer im Rucksack dabei.



Die Norrona ist übrigens keine Plastiktüte, nur um das noch klarzustellen.
Die Jacke ist absolut raschelfrei und sitzt eher weit als eng, der Schnitt für größere Leute (typisch skandinavisch).


----------



## ThePapabear (1. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Die Norrona ist übrigens keine Plastiktüte, nur um das noch klarzustellen.
> Die Jacke ist absolut raschelfrei und sitzt eher weit als eng, der Schnitt für größere Leute (typisch skandinavisch).



  @vitaminc
Entschuldigung, falls das so rüber gekommen ist, aber die Norrona war damit auch keineswegs gemeint. Das war als Antwort auf die Aussage über die Airy gedacht.

  @fLipN
Das Angebot auf BMO hatte ich auch schon gefunden und eine Weile überlegt. Würde die in M da sein, hätte ich einen Versuch gewagt, aber in S passe ich garantiert nicht rein. 
Ich bin nicht sonderlich schmal gebaut und komme üblicher Weise kaum in "normal" geschnittene M rein. Das spannt dann sofort mächtig bei den Schultern und ich bekomm die Arme nicht mehr hoch.


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. Oktober 2013)

ThePapabear schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl einfach etwas abwarten und hoffen, dass die Trailtech Evo mal wieder irgendwo gÃ¼nstig angeboten wird und dann zuschlagen. Die sagt mir bislang am meisten zu.


 
ich wÃ¼rd dir von dem teil zu 100% abraten, das ist ne Regenjacke, also mit ner Membran drin und diese ist unterste stufe.
die WassersÃ¤ule ist mit 5000mm angegeben was bei rucksacknutzung schon zu Undichtheit fÃ¼hren kann und die  atmungsaktivitÃ¤t liegt mit 5000 ebenfalls im Bereich von >20â¬ jacken, darin bist bei Bewegung garantiert patschnass!!
nur ein schwarzer MÃ¼llsack ist da noch schlechter sonst nix.


wenns dir nur um Optik geht musst eh selber enstcheiden.

ansonsten eben die klare Entscheidung, echte hardshell/membranjacke, oder eben den Bereich der windbreaker/softshells.


----------



## ThePapabear (1. Oktober 2013)

Nein, es geht eben nicht (nur)  um die Optik. Ich dachte eigentlich mit der Trail Evo eine vielseitige Jacke gefunden zu haben, die ein recht breites Spektrum abdeckt. Wird ja auch in diversen Threads ziemlich gelobt.

Ich tu mir da irgendwie schwer, die "Regenjacken" bzw. "wandelbaren Saunen" aus dem Angebot heraus zu filtern.

Bei Hardshell/Membranjacke wäre ich dann wohl wieder bei denen mit Goretex drin, was preislich nicht hin kommt. Eine Softshell (OK eine billige) habe ich ja. Ich hab irgendwie Zweifel, dass das auch anders geht.

Die Bitihorn 60 würd mir z.B. schon auch gut gefallen, ebenfalls wie die Vaude Dundee. Beide sind aber nicht mehr sonderlich einfach zu bekommen. Vor allem, wenn man darüber nachdenkt mehrere Jacken (schon wegen der Größe) bei einem einzigen Laden zu bestellen. Wegen Aufwand und Rückversand....


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. Oktober 2013)

ThePapabear schrieb:


> Bei Hardshell/Membranjacke wäre ich dann wohl wieder bei denen mit Goretex drin, was preislich nicht hin kommt. Eine Softshell (OK eine billige) habe ich ja. Ich hab irgendwie Zweifel, dass das auch anders geht.


 
hier ne gore activeshell für den gleichen preis dieses Platzangst plunders.
in jeder hinsicht 10xbesser zum gleichen preis.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a102192/velum-gtx-active-shell-jacket-intense-blue-blaze-red.html

bei softshells geht auch viel nur da ist das Problem das der begriff zu grob deviniert ist, und jeder irgendwie alles als solche verkauft oder bewirbt, auch wenns garnix damit zu tun hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (1. Oktober 2013)

Die Platzangst Trailtech ist auch keine Regenjacke, weil nur wasserabweisend, eigentlich kann sie, wie schon von Lorenz erwähnt, nichts richtig gut. Aber Wörter wie "Freeride" und "Highend" ziehen natürlich blinde Kundschaft an.

Im hohen Belastungsbereich sollte man das mit der Atmungsaktivität nicht überbewerten. Die Gore Active Shell Jacke ist natürlich deutlich besser, und ist sicher auch für's Biken ganz gut. Ob die Jacke auch nen größeren Sturz überlebt, k.A.

Ich halte es lieber so, dass ich mir Jacken für ein bestimmtes Einsatzgebiet mit bestimmter Funktion kaufe, und dann Zwiebelschichtbetrieb.


----------



## Jocki (1. Oktober 2013)

ich habe mich mit dem Pedant von der Berghausjacke schon mal auf die Schnauze gelegt. Logischerweise waren da gleich ein paar Löcher drin. Die hab ich einfach von Innen mit Nahtband abgeklebt. Hält ist dicht und die Jacke ist immer noch besser wie so manch robusteres Modell.

Wenn Optik und Gewicht egal sind kann man immer noch die Bundeswehr GTX Jacke für wenig Geld kaufen. Der Schnitt ist halt jenseits von gut und böse und leider auch nur schlecht optimierbar.


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. Oktober 2013)

jo nur bei über 100 oder eben im 150 Bereich ist ja nicht unbedingt wenig Geld, sollte man sich meiner Ansicht nach bishen mehr Gedanken machen.

wenn ums kapputfahren geht was billiges robustes seh ich genauso, mach ich auch so, für den restlichen alltag halt ne gewisse Funktionalität und da eben dem preis entsprechend.


wie in obrigen Beispiel:
 wer mit dem Gedanken spielt sich so ne Platzangst zu kaufen. 150 für...... die Werbung zumindest scheint gut zu funzen bei dem Konzern.


----------



## ThePapabear (1. Oktober 2013)

Nach längerem herum Gesuche, habe ich nun die Berghaus Jacke auch noch in Schwarz gefunden (ich mag zwar Farben, aber das verlinkte Rot/Blau Gemisch geht gar nicht) und da mal in Größe M bestellt, weil L nicht verfügbar ist. War dann auch die letzte, in der Größe, lagernde Jacke zu dem super Preis.
Auf den diversen Seiten wird die Jacke als "mittel" geschnitten angegeben, somit hoffe ich, dass die dann auch noch passt. 

Somit ist zwar (wieder mal) die Obergrenze im Preis ausgelotet, aber ich möchte auch zufrieden sein und nicht x-mal hin und her schicken.

Die Jacke wird mich bis ins Frühjahr bringen müssen, aber bis dahin wahrscheinlich keine "wilden" Touren am Rad sehen. Dank Bandscheiben Vorfall bin ich wohl noch eine Weile zu Fuß unterwegs und werde heuer keine Trails mehr sehen. Das Maximum stellen dann Touren auf den Straßen und den umliegenden Feld/Waldwegen dar. Ich denke, das sollte sie packen.
Eventuell ist ja nächstes Jahr dann eine weitere Jacke drin, die nur zum Biken genommen wird, wenn das nötig sein sollte.

Ich werde berichten, wenn die Jacke da ist und den ersten Spaziergang hinter sich hat.


----------



## Mountone (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich empfehle die Jacken von Wellensteyn. Sie würden in die von dir vorgeschlagene Preisspanne passen. Ich bin mit der Marke sehr zufrieden. Für Standfahrten emfehlenswert.


----------



## Zara Bernard (2. Oktober 2013)

Mountone schrieb:


> Für Standfahrten emfehlenswert.



Ja. Standfahrten lassen sich mit diesen Jacken in jedem Fall bewältigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Oktober 2013)

ThePapabear schrieb:


> Nach lÃ¤ngerem herum Gesuche, habe ich nun die Berghaus Jacke auch noch in Schwarz gefunden (ich mag zwar Farben, aber das verlinkte Rot/Blau Gemisch geht gar nicht) und da mal in GrÃ¶Ãe M bestellt, weil L nicht verfÃ¼gbar ist.


 
ich find blau klasse, hab grad gesehn das sie noch ne pro Shell JÃ¤ckchen fÃ¼r 120â¬ im Sortiment haben und bestellt, der schicki micki plunder kostet normal 400â¬, und mit gut 300gramm gewicht auch nice zum immer dabeihaben.

wird meine 30â¬ Regenjacke in Zukunft im Rucksack ersetzten.


----------



## TheGoOn (2. Oktober 2013)

Könnt ihr bitte die Links posten wo ihr die Schnäppchen gefunden habt?
Benötige auch noch eine!


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Oktober 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...-shell-halfzip-am-intense-blue-blaze-red.html

eine der besten >300g Regenjacke am markt.


----------



## vitaminc (4. Oktober 2013)

@lorenz4510
Ab welchen Temperaturen willst du denn ne Gore Tex Pro Shell Jacke fahren?
Gore Tex Pro ist zwar äußerst robust, geht aber halt leider auf Kosten der Atmungsaktivität. Wenn man diese sowieso hauptsächlich als Regenjacke nutzen will, ist die Atmungsaktivität eh nicht so entscheidend, aber da reicht mir auch meine günstige Version ohne Gore-Tex.

Mir kommt aber aus Gründen von PFCs sowieso erstmal kein Gore-Tex mehr ins Haus. Vaude will bis 2015 der umweltfreundlichste Outdoorklamottenhersteller werden, d.h. Sympatex wird wohl mit samt Imprägnierungen bald komplett ohne Fluorcarbone auskommen, und wird dabei Gore-Tex in Sachen Funktion in nichts mehr nach stehen, bis auf vielleicht in Punkto Atmungsaktivität. Ansonsten ist Sympatex bereits jetzt schon pflegeleichter und vom Stoff her angenehmer zu tragen.


----------



## rosterberg73 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe als Pro Shell von Haglöfs die "Spitz" Jacke. In punkto Atmungsaktivität nicht zu übertreffen. Ich gebe aber auch zu, dass ich diese zum Bergsteigen nutzen. Und mit Bergsteigen meine ich auch Bergsteigen und nicht wandern im Hochgebirge (also Eis- und Alpinklettern, Hochtouren, usw.) Was atmungsaktiveres kenne ich nicht, wenn man die richtigen 2. und 3. Schicht darunter trägt.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Die Jacken machen Krach wie Sau (rascheln) und wären mir zum biken viel zu unbequem und zu teuer (> 450 EUR). Im Sturzfall macht den Jacken das nichts. Weder ausgiebiger Felskontakt noch die Haue von meinem Eisgerät konnten bei meiner Jacke dem Stoff was anhaben.

Kurzum: Eine solche Jacke würde ich persönlich am Bike nicht tragen wollen, auch wenn es viele Vorteile hierfür gibt!


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @_lorenz4510_
> Ab welchen Temperaturen willst du denn ne Gore Tex Pro Shell Jacke fahren?


 
bei mir gibt's keine Temperaturen.
und ja ist mein regenjackenrsatz da mein mittlerweile 2 jahre alte cox swain einen riss am Ãrmel abbekommen hat und ne neue regenjacke her musste.
an ner Membranjacke rumkleben versuchen bin ich zu faul.

habs das Berghaus teil heute bekommen, und die ist unerwartet ganz nice vom schnitt, Kapuze ziemlich gross und packmass kÃ¶nnte kleiner sein"ist ca ne Liter Cola flasche".....
1 stunde in der dusche auf absolute Dichtheit getestet, jetzt hoff ich das sie paar jahre Ã¼bersteht.

zum Thema atmunsaktivitÃ¤t:
die existiert bei regen eh nicht darum belanglos obwohl es bei pro Shell teoretisch sehr hoch sein soll fÃ¼r ne PlastiktÃ¼te.

habs eigentlich auch nur aus 2 einfachen grÃ¼nden gekauft.

 1.wenns mal undicht wird oder sein sollte, schick ichs zu gore und bekomm ne neue jacke als ersatz, ist das gute an den 400â¬ gore tex jacken die wissen ja ned das ich nur 100â¬ dafÃ¼r hingelegt hab, und ne undichte pro Shell "immer" ersetzt wird.

 2.und weil sie kaum NahtbÃ¤nder hat.
 ein solider smock Regenschutz der nicht aus 100 NahtbÃ¤nder zuzammengeschuster ist wie bei den gÃ¤ngigen jacken mit 4+ taschen und anderem unsin, erhÃ¶ht die lebenzeit des teils enorm, sowas dann noch im Budget Bereich zu finden......

ein interessante Sache zu pro Shell!!!
da bei der generation bis anfang 2013 von gore gewebe von 20denier+ zugelassen waren konnten solche ultraleicht-harshells"~300gramm" von paar Herstellern realisiert werden.

seit anfang 2013 ist die neuere Version davon am markt die gewebe von 40denier+ vorschreibt, ein 20 denier darf nicht mehr verwendet werden, somit ist das leichteste was gebaut werden kÃ¶nnte bei gut 450gramm+ anfÃ¤ngt.

wer noch ne superleichte hardshell besitzen will sollte darum bei einer der alten Generation zugreifen solange sie noch am markt zu bekommmen sind.



rosterberg73 schrieb:


> Ich habe als Pro Shell von HaglÃ¶fs die "Spitz" Jacke. In punkto AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t nicht zu Ã¼bertreffen.1


 
hier das gute Gegenbeispiel:
 berghaus 290gramm gewicht, die spitz hat 540gramm, somit fast doppelt so schwer!!!

Berghaus smock hat keine NahtbÃ¤nder innen da "keine taschen, und anderer unnÃ¶tiger quatsch" die spitz etliche taschen an der brust die mit unmassen bÃ¤ndern abgetaped ist selbst an den armen taschen die mit tapes zugekleistert ist.
 Resultat gut 20%+der jackenflÃ¤che besteht aus tapes wodurch eine "amungsaktivitÃ¤t" nicht existiert.

das zweite grosse Problem der tapes.
 egal wie gut sie sind sie lÃ¶sen sich mit der zeit einfach ab und dann dringt wasser durch diese nÃ¤hte wo das tape abgeht.

somit ne weniger getapte jacke =atmungsaktiver=langlebiger=leichter.


----------



## asdfgqw (5. Oktober 2013)

Die im Forum der Zeitschrift TOUR empfehlen die Gore Bike Xenon oder Osygen SO Jacken bzw. SO Bibtights. Als billigere Alternative die Gore Phantom oder Tool Jacke. Hier sind die Grenzen dünn. Die Jacken können alle nur mit einem Unterhemd oder plus einem normalem Langarmshirt und Buff bis -10 Grad und Wind getragen werden. Wenn Du richtig Geld hast dann kannste Dir die Castelli Espresso Due kaufen, die macht es mit einem Unterhemd und Wind bis -15 Grad über mehrere Stunden und ist ausgetüfftelt bis ins Detail. Noch wärmer soll nur die Mavic Propane sein. Das gilt für Training über 3-4 Stunden. Kosten aber alle Geld und das Problem dürfte das persönliche Kälteempfinden des Käufers bzw. Nutzers sein. Hier scheiden sich die Meinungen. Aber der Grundkonsens der Meinung dort endet immer wieder bei diesen Jacken und Hosen.  Die Jacken und Hosen sind alle Slim Fit und sollten auch so getragen werden. Da gibt es keinen Kompromiss.


----------



## vitaminc (5. Oktober 2013)

> Die Jacken und Hosen sind alle Slim Fit und sollten auch so getragen werden. Da gibt es keinen Kompromiss.



Ich trage alle meine Jacken etwas weiter, anders bei Funktionsunterwäsche, die tatsächlich enganliegend sitzen sollte, um den Feuchtigkeitstransport optimal zu gewährleisten. Die Anforderungen sind nun mal nicht immer gleich, ein Stadt/Land-Tourenfahrer wird sich anders kleiden als ein Rennradler oder Freerider, genauso hängt es davon ab ob ich damit auf Mehrtagestour gehe oder nur mal schnell 2 Stunden auf den Berg oder Wald. 

Bei mir muss eine Jacke deswegen einfach locker sitzen, da ich nun mal auch Platz für Protektoren und andere Kleidungsschichten benötige.  
 @lorenz4510
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmKNqtTtThg"]Berghaus Mount Asgard Smock - YouTube[/nomedia]
Das müsste deine Berghaus sein, die Kapuze finde ich nett, passt sie über den Helm?

Mit 300gr ziemlich leicht, habe eben mal das Gewicht meiner Regenjacke gemessen: 500gr. Hat aber solch von dir verpönten Taschen und Unterarmreißverschlüsse für zusätzliche Belüftung. 

Noch leichter als die Berghaus:
http://www.montane.co.uk/range/men/shell/spektr-smock
Verzichtet auch auf allen möglichen Schnickschnack, anstelle von Gore kommt Event zum Einsatz. Wahrscheinlich aber nicht rucksacktauglich


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Oktober 2013)

jo bei der Berghaus passt locker ein helm drunter, da ich am tÃ¤glichen arbeitsweg aber selten nen helm anhab, ist sie schon ziemlich riesig ohne einen.
aber fÃ¼r ein 2 wege verschluss ist es passable gelÃ¶st das an den kopf fixieren, es kommt halt nicht an ne echte 3-wege Anpassung ran.

die Spektr kenn ich auch, die ist kultig im UL Bereich, und die leichteste "robuste" Â´jacke der welt glaub ich, aber halt schwer zum schnÃ¤ppchenpreis zu bekommen, oder mir noch nie untergekommen und fÃ¼r ne Regenjacke 250â¬+ ist mir zu deftig.

Event ist halt pflegeintensiver als gore, da ist es eher egal ob mal sie 1x im jahr in die Waschmaschine haut oder nicht, Event muss eher hÃ¤ufig gewassen werden.
und im schnitt behalten pro Shells ihre wasserdichtheit bei hÃ¤ufiger Verwendung laut bergsteigerforen im schnitt 4-5 jahre, das ist ganz nice wenns bei mir auch so lange dicht bleibt.

wenn sie die fÃ¼r mich nutzlose Brusttasche noch wegelassen hÃ¤tten bei der Berghaus, wÃ¤hre das gewicht sicher von 290gramm auf gut 270g zu drÃ¼cken gewessen.


----------



## vitaminc (5. Oktober 2013)

> die Spektr kenn ich ist kultig und die leichteste "robuste" ´jacke der welt glaub ich, aber halt schwer zum schnäppchenpreis zu bekommen


Ja, für 100 EUR würde ich mir die wohl spontan holen, insofern sie rucksacktauglich ist. Für Mehrtagestouren in den Alpen wo es auf jedes Gramm ankommt ne durchaus sinnvolle Anschaffung.



> wenn sie die für mich nutzlose Brusttasche noch wegelassen hätten währe das gewicht sicher von 290gramm auf gut 270g noch zu drücken gewessen.



290gr ist auch schon ein ziemlich guter Wert, ist halt nur durch Smock zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (5. Oktober 2013)

Hier übrigens für nen guten Preis zu haben:
http://www.sportsshoes.com/product/...filiates&utm_campaign=existem&_$ja=tsid:31785

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Montane-Mens..._Goods_Sports_Clothing_LE&hash=item460f1731a3

Mir aber noch zu teuer, und ich bestelle ungerne im Ausland.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Oktober 2013)

jup sehr nice für gut 180 mit Versandkosten, aber ich bleib bei der Berghaus, zwecks pflegeunempfindlichkeit"1x im jahr in die Waschmaschine wenn überhaupst".

50 gramm weniger währe natürlich supernice.......


----------



## asdfgqw (5. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich trage alle meine Jacken etwas weiter, anders bei Funktionsunterwäsche, die tatsächlich enganliegend sitzen sollte, um den Feuchtigkeitstransport optimal zu gewährleisten. Die Anforderungen sind nun mal nicht immer gleich, ein Stadt/Land-Tourenfahrer wird sich anders kleiden als ein Rennradler oder Freerider, genauso hängt es davon ab ob ich damit auf Mehrtagestour gehe oder nur mal schnell 2 Stunden auf den Berg oder Wald.
> 
> Bei mir muss eine Jacke deswegen einfach locker sitzen, da ich nun mal auch Platz für Protektoren und andere Kleidungsschichten benötige.
> @_lorenz4510_
> ...



Bei Tight Fit kannst Du aber das Zwiebelprinzip vergessen. Ich verstehe Dich, nicht jeder will wie eine Presswurst aussehen wenn er Fettpölsterchen mit sich rumschleppt, aber Slim Fit ist nun mal optimal für den Feuchtigkeitsaustausch. Das gilt auch für die 3. Schicht und das wäre Deine Event Jacke. Bei Dir hört der Feuchtigkeitsaustausch aber bereits in der 2. Schicht (wenn Du die hast) auf. Du kannst also die Event vergessen. Du würdest die nur zur Poserei tragen. Das setzt natürlich voraus das Du schwitzt, aber man kann auch 3 Stunden GA fahren und nicht schwitzen. Da wäre es natürlich völlig egal.


----------



## asdfgqw (5. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo bei der Berghaus passt locker ein helm drunter, da ich am täglichen arbeitsweg aber selten nen helm anhab,



Dann würde ich mir doch gleich eine Jacke kaufen bei der die Kapuze optimal geschnitten ist. So bläht die bei leichtestem Wind oder nur vom Fahrtwind bei Windstille auf und muss bei jeder Kopfdrehung nach rechts oder links von Hand korrigiert werden um was zu sehen. Das ist bei viel Verkehr riskant. Wolfskin hat die besten Kapuzen mit erstklassiger Sicht nach rechts und links, besonders die Frauenmodelle. Aber Wolfskin mag nicht jeder - ist mir schon klar.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Oktober 2013)

asdfgqw schrieb:


> Dann wÃ¼rde ich mir doch gleich eine Jacke kaufen bei der die Kapuze optimal geschnitten ist. So blÃ¤ht die bei leichtestem Wind oder nur vom Fahrtwind bei Windstille auf und muss bei jeder Kopfdrehung nach rechts oder links von Hand korrigiert werden um was zu sehen.


 
die Kapuze ist "optimal" geschnitten soweit das bei ner extrem hardshell Ã¼berhaupst machbar ist welche helmtauglichkeit + ohne helm Nutzung einschliest.
die Kritik liegt im Detail des Stoff Ãberschusses der sich logischerweise ergibt wenn man keinen helm trÃ¤gt, der"bishen" lÃ¤stig ist.
darum sind 3 achsen verstellungen bei hardshells perfekt.

bei dieser minimalistischen hardshell von berghaus wurde die dritte weggelassen welche normalerweise da ist um die Kapuze hinten runterzuziehen."gewichtsersparnis?"
siehe bild 2 und 5 wo man den leichten stoffÃ¼berschuss am Hinterkopf erkennt, der mit achse nummer drei normalerweise runtergezogen wird..
http://www.selfpowered.net/2013/06/gear-diary-berghaus-mount-asgard-jacket.html

ebenfalls kommt da garnix rein an wind, wasser oder sonst was wie du meinst.
 man zieht die Kapuze zu und da kommt nicht die spur eines LÃ¼ftchens dazwischen, absolut sturmfest, sollte ebenfalls auf obrigen Bildern erkennbar sein das das gesicht hermetisch abgedichtet ist.

hier ebenfalls noch paar bilder wie verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤ssig gut es hinhaut mit dem einstellen der Kapuze.
http://hrxxlight.com/2011/05/first-look-berghaus-mount-asgard-smock/

und fÃ¼r die Steifigkeit die sich aus der 3-lagen konstruktion grundsÃ¤tzlich ergibt dreht sie sich bestens da sie nen enorm langen halsbereich hat der Ã¼bermÃ¤ssig viel Spielraum ergibt, auch auf den Bildern erkennbar.


solltest vorher 400â¬ jackenklasse mal testen und meine obrige Kritik auf hohem nieveu richtig verstehen, bevor du JW emfiehlst deren Kapuzen eher kaufhausmÃ¼ll entsprechen, alle mit einer simplen schnur zum runterziehen ins gesicht sonst nix....

andererseits wenn du sagst dann wÃ¼rde du doch ne andere kaufen mit ner optimalen Kapuze?

 dann zeig mir mal ne enorm robuste 3-L hardshell die trotz ihrer mechanischer belastbarkeit unter 300g wiegt mit min 5 jahren wasserdichtheitsgarantie und ner echten 3- achsen verstellbaren Kapuze fÃ¼r ~100â¬.



asdfgqw schrieb:


> Bei Tight Fit kannst Du aber das Zwiebelprinzip vergessen.


 
welches fit dir nun gefallen mag oder nicht oder ob es deinem zwiebelprinzip entspricht....... wir reden hier von Regenjacken fÃ¼r *regennutzung* falls dir das entgangen ist? da existiert nun mal kein Feuchtigkeitsaustausch wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit gut 100% hat.


----------



## vitaminc (6. Oktober 2013)

@asdfgqw


> Ich verstehe Dich, nicht jeder will wie eine Presswurst aussehen wenn er Fettpölsterchen mit sich rumschleppt


Darum ging es nicht. Es geht einmal darum, dass bei hohen Belastungen das Thema: Atmungsaktivität und Feuchtigkeitstransport generell überbewertet wird, da auch diese HighEnd-Funktionalstoffe unmöglich soviel Schweiß abtransportieren können. Zudem muss unter der letzten Schicht soviel Platz vorhanden sein, dass auch Protektoren und mehr als nur 1 Kleidungsschicht Platz haben. Zudem hat es lorenz4510 bereits erklärt, während es regnet exisitiert keine Atmungsaktivität über den Stoff.
Ursprünglich ging es hier aber auch um Windjacke..



> Das gilt auch für die 3. Schicht und das wäre Deine Event Jacke. Bei Dir hört der Feuchtigkeitsaustausch aber bereits in der 2. Schicht (wenn Du die hast) auf. Du kannst also die Event vergessen. Du würdest die nur zur Poserei tragen. Das setzt natürlich voraus das Du schwitzt, aber man kann auch 3 Stunden GA fahren und nicht schwitzen. Da wäre es natürlich völlig egal.



Ich habe keine Eventjacke, da ging es nur darum die leichteste Regenjacke zu finden. Sprichst Du da eigentlich aus eigener Erfahrung? - denn wenn ich alles hauteng anziehe, bin ich ruckzuck nassgeschwitzt, und die hohe Feuchtigkeit wird niemals so schnell in den kalten Jahreszeiten durch den Transport nach außen getragen. Ich belüfte lieber durch Öffnungen, habe Wechselklamotten dabei, und/oder isoliere die Feuchtigkeit durch Winddichtigkeit.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Eventjacke, da ging es nur darum die leichteste Regenjacke zu finden. Sprichst Du da eigentlich aus eigener Erfahrung? - denn wenn ich alles hauteng anziehe, bin ich ruckzuck nassgeschwitzt, und die hohe Feuchtigkeit wird niemals so schnell in den kalten Jahreszeiten durch den Transport nach außen getragen.


 
er meint mich vermute ich, ich hab ne alte Event hardshell ebenfalls.

wie man 3 schichten aufbaut ist die Meinung immer unterschiedlich, aber in der regel wird wirklich empfohlen alle 3 halbwegs anliegen zu tragen da teoretisch das wasser besser durchkommt.

in der Praxis konnte ich dadurch nie nen unterschied feststellen, nur die erste schicht trage ich meist anliegend zwecks wasser von der haut weg, die wärmeschicht unterschiedlich je nach schnitt, aber jacken immer locker zwecks Beweglichkeit/gemütlichkeit, Presswurst style mag zwar am bike modisch sein ist aber einfach unnötig.

nass wird man bei der richtigen kleiderwahl nie drunter.


----------



## vitaminc (6. Oktober 2013)

@lorenz4510


> nass wird man bei der richtigen kleiderwahl nie drunter.



Lässt sich aber nicht immer vermeiden, außer man fährt immer unteren/normalen Belastungsgrad.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Oktober 2013)

naja ich bin immer mit gut 50-70% Kraftaufwand unterwegs, sich veraugaben kann man auch in ner stunde und dabei gut nen Liter wasser raushaun nur davon geh ich mal ned aus als Normalzustand, ausserdem hält man sowas nur extrem kurzzeitig durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoxCrow (6. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> welches fit dir nun gefallen mag oder nicht oder ob es deinem zwiebelprinzip entspricht....... wir reden hier von Regenjacken für *regennutzung* falls dir das entgangen ist? da existiert nun mal kein Feuchtigkeitsaustausch wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit gut 100% hat.



Bei Regen ist die relative Luftfeuchte doch gar nicht grundsätzlich 100%. In einem Regenguss im feuchten Regenwald vielleicht. Im Hochgebirge, wenn ich "in der Wolke" stehe. Im Nebel. Ja, da habe ich 100% LF.
Niederschlag hat mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit in 2m über der Erdoberfläche ansonsten reichlich wenig zu tun, Regen entsteht ja meistens in über 1000m Höhe, und wenn er fällt, dann fällt er eben, auch wenn es "unten" z.B. nur 50% LF hat.

Und deshalb findet selbstverständlich auch bei Regen ein Wasserdampfdurchlass durch die Jacke nach außen statt.
Sofern der Außenstoff der Jacke das Wasser abperlen lässt und sich nicht vollsaugt. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Oktober 2013)

FoxCrow schrieb:


> Niederschlag hat mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit ansonsten reichlich wenig zu tun, Regen entsteht ja meistens in über 1000m Höhe, und wenn er fällt, dann fällt er eben, auch wenn es "unten" z.B. nur 50% LF hat.


 
und was soll Luftfeuchtigkeit mit 1000m zu tun haben?
schau mal bei regnerischem wetter deine Wetterstation an falls du eine besitzt.

mir ist kein Regentag untergekommen an dem es runterschüttet, der nicht 95-100% hat.

und wenn ne Membran unter perfekten bedigungen sprich trockenes wetter +niedrige Temperaturen maximal 300ml/h durchlassen könnte wird das ganze bei 95% LF+ auf gut 20ml/h reduziert was nun mal nichts ist und man von innen patschnass wird.


----------



## FoxCrow (6. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und was soll Luftfeuchtigkeit mit 1000m zu tun haben?
> schau mal bei regnerischem wetter deine Wetterstation an falls du eine besitzt.
> 
> mir ist kein Regentag untergekommen an dem es runterschüttet, der nicht 95-100% hat.



Die Luftfeuchtigkeit in 1000m Höhe (wo Regentropfen entstehen - weil die LF 100% erreicht) ist nicht identisch mit der in Bodennähe, wo der Regen schwerkraftbedingt eben hin fällt.

Wenn dein Hygrometer dir bei jedem Regen 95-100% relative Luftfeuchtigkeit anzeigt, dann ist der a) kaputt, b) wird vom Regen nass, c) hat ein Kondenswasserproblem, oder d) du lebst in einem permanenten Nebelfeld.


----------



## Jocki (6. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> naja ich bin immer mit gut 50-70% Kraftaufwand unterwegs, sich veraugaben kann man auch in ner stunde und dabei gut nen Liter wasser raushaun nur davon geh ich mal ned aus als Normalzustand, ausserdem hält man sowas nur extrem kurzzeitig durch.



???
Ich glaube Du solltest auch mal in die Rubrik Fitness oder Rennen ein Auge werfen

P.S Ich hab den Montane Spektr Smock. Da haben definitv keine Protektoren darunter Platz. Helm passt auch nicht unter die Kapuze und der Verschluss ist pfriemelig. Dafür ist das Gewichts/Wetterschutzverhältnis top.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Oktober 2013)

@_FoxCrow_
nö ich lebe im Alpenland nix paranormale welt.
 nur der umstand das wen regen fällt er sich am boden sammelt und eben verdunsten anfängt, damit dann die LF bis an die"grenze" anfüllt ist dir hoffe ich doch bekannt?

selbst ne starke bewölkung in deiner Region hebt die LF teils enorm an, bei regen ist die luft nun mal meist gesättigt, obs dir gefällt oder nicht.

dazu müssen keine wolken am boden entstehen oder nebel da sein um die gut 100% zu erreichen.

@_Jocki_

ziemlich geniales teil , trotz spacigem verschluss, was ich so aus dem UL trekking Bereich weis.
mich hat immer der preis abgeschreckt zuzugreifen.....
Protektoren falls du echt bei regnerischen wetter im gelände unterwegs bist würd ich aussen dran machen, zwei simple ellenbogenschützer drüber.


----------



## FoxCrow (6. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> dazu müssen keine wolken am boden entstehen oder nebel da sein um die gut 100% zu erreichen.



Ziemlich genau so ist das.

Ob verdunstender Regen die rLF "bis an die Grenze" (Kondensation?) auffüllt, hängt von Temperatur und relativer Luftfeuchte ab.
Wenn, wie du ja schreibst, bei euch die Luftfeuchte bei jeden Regen bei 95-100% läge, dann fände tatsächlich überhaupt keine Verdunstung mehr statt, weil die Luft ja bereits gesättigt wäre.

Frag einen freundlichen Meteorologen. Einen Physiker. Oder informier dich anderweitig.
Ich bin raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Oktober 2013)

jo danke für deine wiki links die ich ja so dringen benötige.

oder du kaufst dir einfach so ein Spielzeug.


----------



## ThePapabear (7. Oktober 2013)

So, dann doch nochmal kurz was zum ursprünglichen Thema. 

Meine Jacke ist heute angekommen (DPD -> nach AT das dauert nen Tag länger als bei anderen) und eigentlich bin ich schwer begeistert.


das Material ist auch auf nackter Haut super tragbar und fühlt sich so gar nicht nach "Regenjacke" an. Das war eine meiner größten Ängste. 
Optik und Verarbeitung ist super (soweit ich das erkennen kann)
große Kapuze, ein Bike-Helm wird nicht drunter gehen und bei geschlossener Jacke ist sie trotz der Größe eher knapp nach vorne zu bekommen (ja, ich habe die Züge geöffnet so weit das ging)
geht hinten relativ weit runter und ist in der hinteren Hälfte auch mit einem elastischen Band versehen, was die Jacke etwas am hoch rutschen hindert und zudem gut verhindert, dass da unnötig der Wind rein pfeift

Dann zu den Punkten, warum da eigentlich steht:

Mit einem Wort - Passform
Die ist prinzipiell schon in Ordnung, allerdings recht Körpernah, wenn auch nicht anliegend, zumindest nicht, bei "normalen" Bewegungen und dünner Bekleidung. Sobald ich die Arme aber nach vorne strecke und mich auch noch nach vorne beuge (entsprechend der Haltung am Rad), spannt die Jacke über den ganzen Rücken und das mit selbst nur einer dünnen Lage darunter.
Die Schultern hätten noch relativ ausreichend Platz und auch die Armlänge passt recht gut, allerdings ist das um die Brust doch ganz schön knapp und wenn ich die Arme nach hinten strecke oder vorne über Kreuz, spannt das unter den Achseln und an Brust/Rücken.
Mit einem dünnen Funktionsshirt und einer Wärmeschicht ist dann leider endgültig Schluss mit Lustig.  Das fühlt sich dann eindeutig nach Presswurst an und sieht auch so aus.

Ich bin zwar am Abnehmen, das geht aber 1. nicht von Heute auf Morgen und 2. wird sich auch dann nichts daran ändern, dass ich einfach keine anliegende Kleidung anziehen kann/will. Größe L wäre also angesagt.
Leider gibt´s die Jacke nicht mehr in der Größe (außer in "Signalgelb"). Wenn die da nichts mehr auftreiben können, muss ich also zurück senden. Ich hoffe aber noch darauf, vielleicht doch austauschen zu können....

Zur Jacke selber: zu dem Preis sicherlich ein Kauftip! Auf den 1. Blick eine sehr gute Jacke und auch mit Active Shell fühlt sich das eigentlich noch relativ robust an. Wäre mir das Geld egal, würde ich mir auf jeden Fall den Nachfolger holen, da die auch noch in L zu bekommen ist.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Oktober 2013)

@FoxCrow


> Und deshalb findet selbstverständlich auch bei Regen ein Wasserdampfdurchlass durch die Jacke nach außen statt.



Geh mal mit einem vernünftigen Messgerät in den Wald oder in die Berge und messe die Luftfeuchtigkeit am Boden !!

Ich weiss ja nicht wo ihr mit euren Bikes unterwegs seid, aber ich bin fast ausschließlich im Wald / am Berg unterwegs, und die dortige Luftfeuchtigkeit ist auch an Bodennähe fast immer über 85% !!

Der Wasserdampfdurchlass von den meisten Jacken ist aber eh zu vernachlässigen, da Belüftungsöffnungen bei einer Jacke sowieso effizienter sind.


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Oktober 2013)

ThePapabear schrieb:


> Die Schultern hätten noch relativ ausreichend Platz und auch die Armlänge passt recht gut, allerdings ist das um die Brust doch ganz schön knapp und wenn ich die Arme nach hinten strecke oder vorne über Kreuz, spannt das unter den Achseln und an Brust/Rücken.
> Mit einem dünnen Funktionsshirt und einer Wärmeschicht ist dann leider endgültig Schluss mit Lustig.  Das fühlt sich dann eindeutig nach Presswurst an und sieht auch so aus.


 
das ist ein Knackpunkt, wenn du sie sommer wie winter verwenden willst somit das ganze jahr wirst um ne gute wärmeschicht drunter nicht herumkommen, da sollte sie doch noch genug spiel lassen, um sich bei jedem wetter und Temperatur anpassen zu können.

nimm ne nummer grösser für die ganzjahresabdeckung.

ich machs einfach langärmlige unterwäsche +200g fleecepulli oder jacke drunter, wenn es damit gut sitzt oder sogar noch platz drunter ist , ist sie perfekt von der Passform.


----------



## Jocki (7. Oktober 2013)

Das seh ich wieder anders. Eine Regenjacke braucht man nur von -5 grad aufwärts. Was muss da groß an Isolierung drunter solange man Sport treibt. In Pausen kommt maximal eine Schicht primaloft außen drüber, das war's.

Wenn es um Rücken und Schultern etwas spannt empfinde ich als wesentlich weniger unangenehm als wenn man um Bauch und Nieren zuviel "Raum" in der Jacke hat der abkühlt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Oktober 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Das seh ich wieder anders. Eine Regenjacke braucht man nur von -5 grad aufwärts. Was muss da groß an Isolierung drunter solange man Sport treibt.


 
wer sagt das man darin Sport in irgend ner art treiben muss?

ich verwende hardshells beispieldweise als Regenjacken only!!
 in solch einem fall reduzier ich logischerweise meinen Kalorienverbrauch auf ein Minimum um nicht darin abzusaufen, da ist natürlich die wärme Anpassung an die äussere Temperatur auch nicht schlecht.

bei bergsportlern wird sie oftmals als universaljacke hehypt und für alles genommen und ebenfalls alle temperaturberreiche, egal ob +20° und da nur als "windjackenersatz" oder bei -40° als grobwetterschutz und äusserer Isolator.

genauso sind hardshells schon bei strassenbekleidung hipp, why not.


----------



## Jocki (7. Oktober 2013)

Na, wir sind doch hier in einem MTB-Forum. Deswegen geh ich auch davon aus dass es sich hier um Bekleidung spezifisch fürs sportliche Radfahren dreht und um nix anderes.

Regenschutz bei nicht sportlicher Betätigung: Regenschirm = unübertroffene Atmungsaktivität


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Oktober 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Na, wir sind doch hier in einem MTB-Forum. Deswegen geh ich auch davon aus dass es sich hier um Bekleidung spezifisch fürs sportliche Radfahren dreht und um nix anderes.


 
wer sagt das Anwendungen wie der tägliche arbeitsweg am MTB nicht dazu gehört?
 oder muss man dabei immer sprinten wie ein Weltmeister.

im regen fahr ich grundsätzlich ungern MTB in der freizeit ausser es lässt sich nun mal nicht vermeiden.


----------



## Jocki (7. Oktober 2013)

Na ich weiss nicht, wenn ich mit dem Rad in die Arbeit fahre, dann hab ich unter ner GTX- Jacke maximal ein langärmliges Thermoshirt + Fleece an. Mehr brauch ich da wirklich nicht.

Wenn es kälter ist brauch ich kein GTX- dann kommt Schnee vom Himmel.

Ich seh einfach keinen großen Sinn großartig Isolationsschichten unter eine GTX Jacke zu packen, solange man sie Radspezifisch einsetzt.

Eine wasserdichte Jacke für alle Lebensbereiche zu nutzen halte ich für ebenso sinnlos. Die Geruchsbelästigung von öfters vollgeschwitzter Kunstfaser möchte ich meinen Mitmenschen nur sehr dosiert zumuten.


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ich machs einfach* langärmlige unterwäsche +200g fleecepulli* oder jacke drunter, *wenn es damit gut sitzt* oder sogar noch platz drunter ist , *ist sie perfekt* von der Passform.


 


Jocki schrieb:


> Na ich weiss nicht, wenn ich mit dem Rad in die Arbeit fahre, dann hab ich unter ner GTX- Jacke *maximal ein langärmliges Thermoshirt + Fleece* an. Mehr brauch ich da wirklich nicht.


 
was fällt dir daran auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThePapabear (7. Oktober 2013)

Mehr als die genannten 2 Lagen will ich ja auch nicht drunter bekommen. Damit sollte ich im Normalfall deutlich unter 0° zurecht kommen. Allerdings ist dann "Presswurstmodus" angesagt, was ich einfach nicht will.

Ich habe mal angefragt, ob sie noch irgendwo eine in L herum schwirren haben, im Online Shop ist auf jeden Fall keine mehr Verfügbar. Wenn nicht, habe ich schlicht Pech gehabt und muss mir eine andere Alternative suchen. Wäre zwar sch..... aber nicht zu ändern.


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Oktober 2013)

ThePapabear schrieb:


> Mehr als die genannten 2 Lagen will ich ja auch nicht drunter bekommen. Damit sollte ich im Normalfall deutlich unter 0° zurecht kommen.


 
mit den 2 lagen deckst auch den gesammten temperaturbereich des typisch deutschen winters ab, darum ja der hinweis darauf.


----------



## ThePapabear (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab hier zwar den österreichischen Winter, da ich aber nicht im Gebirge daheim bin, komme ich so sicher zurecht. Ich trage auch sonst bei weitem nicht so dicke Jacken wie manch anderer. Für richtig dickes Zeug braucht es schon extreme Temperaturen.

Zur Not steht dann im Wohnzimmer noch ein Crosstrainer als Alternative zum "Training" im Freien. Da hat´s immer mehr als 20°C und man kann im kurzen Zeug locker vor sich hin schwitzen.


----------



## Jocki (7. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> was fällt dir daran auf.



Mich hat irritiert dass Du darauf hingewiesen hast die Jacke eine Nummer größer zu kaufen, damit der Ganzjahreseinsatz gewährleistet ist.


----------



## ThePapabear (7. Oktober 2013)

Weil ich eben in die vorhandene Größe nicht die 2 Schichten ordentlich rein bekomme. Das wahr wohl der Grund für diese Aussage von ihm.


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Oktober 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Mich hat irritiert dass Du darauf hingewiesen hast die Jacke eine Nummer größer zu kaufen


 
nicht ne nummer grösser sondern passend!!

ne hardshell die mit nem t-shirt drunter schon angespannt ist, ist eindeutig zu klein.

softshells sind so modehickhack wo hauteng cool ist und drunter soll eh nix passen.......

bei ner hardshell sollte man eben gewisse Kleidung mit einberechnen damit man dann im winter auch was davon hat.


----------



## anderson (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich mag meinen Modehickhack eigentlich ganz gerne, die ist hauteng und so dehnbar, dass da durchaus 2 Lagen drunter passen.

Beim Radfahren zieh ich sie aber nicht an. Meine Dermizax Hardshell natürlich auch nicht, weil da über HF 110 nix mehr ist mit Atmungsaktiv. Die Hardshell ist dichter, in beide Richtungen, die Softshell Atmungsaktiver, in beide Richtungen. Wenn Papabear aber ohnehin immer mit Rucksack unterwegs ist, wird er zumindest am Rücken auch immer schwitzen, egal mit welchem System.

Letztlich nutzt man zum Wandern/Spazieren und zum Biken am besten unterschiedliche Jacken, weil die körperliche Belastung und die Ergonomie ja völlig unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Oktober 2013)

@anderson


> Letztlich nutzt man zum Wandern/Spazieren und zum Biken am besten unterschiedliche Jacken, weil die körperliche Belastung und die Ergonomie ja völlig unterschiedlich sind.


Nö, mach ich nicht, ich ziehe auch zum Wandern oder zu anderen Aktivitäten die gleichen Jacken an. Nur ziehe ich es vor, meistens eher dünne Jacken zu kaufen, d.h. ohne Isolationsschicht oder Membran (mit Ausnahme der Regenjacke). Viele Leute kaufen sich gerne dicke Softshells, meist noch mit Fleece integriert, die durchaus auch für das langsame Wandern im Winter funktionieren, aber für hohe Belastungen wie auf dem Rad meiner Meinung nach nur sehr bedingt.

Ich nutze demnach meine 180gr Windjacke, meine 500gr 1-Layer Softshell, und meine Regenjacke für fast alles, mit Ausnahme im tiefsten Winter beim Ski fahren, da nutze ich dann ne klassische Hardshell.

Baselayer und Isolationsschichten sind dann wiederum separate Klamotten die ich unter den Jacken bei Bedarf anziehe.

Mir ist so ein flexibles Kleidungssystem lieber als wenn alles in einer Jacke vereint ist.


----------



## anderson (8. Oktober 2013)

Genauso mache ich das auch. Wobei die 1-Layer Softshell dann schon wirklich nicht zu dick, aber winddicht sein sollte.

Wir reden dann aber auch wirklich über strammes Wandern (quasi powerhiking ) und nicht die Hunderunde oder so der Spaziergang mit den Kindern. Dabei ist die dicke Winterjacke einfach angenehmer.

Dennoch nutze ich fürs Biken andere Klamotten, als fürs Laufen. Einerseits wegen der Passform andererseits, weil die Radklamotten einfach immer zusauen und immer dreckig aussehen.

Die Kunst ist es, Jacken zu finden, die mit kurzärmeligem Funktionsunterhemd passen und gleichfalls mit einem weiteren langärmeligen Unterhemd und einem dickeren Langarmtrikot. Mit einem zusätzlichen Fleece wirds dann noch schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (8. Oktober 2013)

@anderson


> Wobei die 1-Layer Softshell dann schon wirklich nicht zu dick, aber winddicht sein sollte.



Meine Norröna Svalbard Flex1 ist nicht zu 100% winddicht, ich meine zu 85%, dafür hochatmungsaktiv. Ich habe auch noch ne alte Adidas Terrex Softshell (echter 100% Windstopper geprüft vom DAV Summit Club), die aber seit ich die Norröna habe nur noch im Schrank liegt. 



> Wir reden dann aber auch wirklich über strammes Wandern (quasi powerhiking ) und nicht die Hunderunde oder so der Spaziergang mit den Kindern. Dabei ist die dicke Winterjacke einfach angenehmer.



Genau, zum Spazieren gehen benötige ich überhaupt keine Funktionskleidung. 



> Dennoch nutze ich fürs Biken andere Klamotten, als fürs Laufen. Einerseits wegen der Passform andererseits, weil die Radklamotten einfach immer zusauen und immer dreckig aussehen.



Kann man so machen, für mich gibt es da in Sachen Passform keinen Unterschied, warum auch? - meine Windjacke funktioniert für beides sehr gut, und weitere Funktionen wie Isolation und Feuchtigkeitstransport übernehmen die Klamotten darunter. Laut Beschreibung der Windjacke:
Trekking, Randonee, Singel track mountain bike, Trail running, Cross country skiing, Mountain biking, General outdoor use, Backpacking, Casual use.



> Die Kunst ist es, Jacken zu finden, die mit kurzärmeligem Funktionsunterhemd passen und gleichfalls mit einem weiteren langärmeligen Unterhemd und einem dickeren Langarmtrikot. Mit einem zusätzlichen Fleece wirds dann noch schwerer.



Warum? - einfach in Zukunft keine Presswurstjacke von Mavic und Co. kaufen


----------



## ThePapabear (8. Oktober 2013)

Tja, die Berghaus Velum hätte das bei mir werden sollen. So wie sie sich anfühlt hätte sie das auch werden können, aber M ist und bleibt einfach zu knapp und L ist lt. Nachfrage nicht mehr verfügbar. Jetzt geht das Gesuche wieder von vorne los. 

Gibt es eine Jacke die der Velum entspricht (Funktion/Schnitt - Kapuze sollte sein, muss aber nicht so groß sein wie bei der Velum) und zu einem ähnlichen Preis (max. 150,-) zu bekommen ist? Die Velum II kommt leider vom Preis her nicht in Frage, ansonsten wäre die schon als Ersatz bestellt...
Ich quäle schon seit Gestern Tante Google, aber die wird irgendwie immer weniger aussagefreudig.

EDIT: Eine hätte ich noch gefunden in Rot/Grau bei Ebay, der Händler schickt aber nicht nach AT...


----------



## polo (8. Oktober 2013)

da velum gelb l: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CP-iscTehroCFche3godpkIA1w


----------



## ThePapabear (8. Oktober 2013)

Danke! Aber 1. ist das Gelb leider gar nicht meine Farbe und 2. ist das der Shop der mir mit geteilt hat, in L wäre nichts mehr da. Da hab ich nämlich meine in M her.


----------



## polo (8. Oktober 2013)




----------



## vitaminc (8. Oktober 2013)

@ThePapabear
Was biste denn so scharf auf ne Active Shell Jacke?
Active Shell ist nicht gerade sehr robust, teilweise wird auch entsprechend darauf hingewiesen, dass die Rucksacktauglichkeit etwas eingeschränkt ist.
Dünn, leicht, hohe Atmungsaktivität und kleines Packmaß sprechen natürlich für Active Shell. Ich würde aber gerade zum Biken lieber was robustes vorziehen, dafür bisschen schwerer und weniger Atmungsaktivität...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (8. Oktober 2013)

Die Gore Fusion AS Cross is Rucksacktauglich.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich denke die Velum wird auch etwas verstärkt sein um die Schulter, damit eine gewisse Rucksacktauglichkeit gegeben ist.

Ich würde dennoch ne robustere Jacke vorziehen.


----------



## ThePapabear (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin nicht zwingend auf Active Shell fixiert. Fixiert ist das Limit mit 150,- und dass die Jacke nicht am Körper anliegen soll. Billiger darf sie immer werden, ein paar Euros darüber gehen auch noch, wenn wirklich nötig.

Anhand der Velum würde ich schon sagen, dass die meinen Rucksack mit dem üblichen Gewicht locker aushalten würde. Ich hab einen älteren Deuter SuperBike 18+4, welcher aber nie komplett voll ist. Da ist die Regenhose (Jacke könnte ich mir dann ja sparen), MiniTool, kleine Pumpe, Schlauch, 2L Trinkblase die Geldbörse und der Schlüssel drin wenn ich fahre. Gehen wir Wandern sind halt noch ein paar Brote und eine Flasche Mineral für Frau und Tochter mit drin.

Eine Jacke mit ähnlichem Schnitt und etwa der Länge (die Velum geht hinten schön weit runter) und nicht in Gelb oder Blau/Rot Mischung (Rot/Schwarz/Grau kein Problem) zu einem Preis der im Rahmen ist wird umgehend bestellt. 
Die Gore Jacke sieht mir schon wieder zu eng aus vom Schnitt her. Die muss den Schwimmreifen verpacken, ohne daran an zu liegen.

Ich ackere zur Zeit die Shops ab (habe ja einige neue Entdeckt dank euch), bin aber bislang noch nicht fündig geworden. Ist halt schwierig, wenn man die Jacken nicht in die Hand nehmen und probieren kann.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Oktober 2013)

> Ich ackere zur Zeit die Shops ab (habe ja einige neue Entdeckt dank euch), bin aber bislang noch nicht fündig geworden. Ist halt schwierig, wenn man die Jacken nicht in die Hand nehmen und probieren kann.



Das Wichtigste ist genau zu definieren was man haben möchte und daraus den besten Kompromiss zu generieren. Ob "wasserdicht" oder "wasserabweisend" würde die Suche bereits in eine andere Richtung lenken.
Genauso muss klar definiert sein, wie atmungsaktiv der Stoff der Jacke sein muss, oder ob Reißverschlüsse für Unterarmbelüftung eine Alternative wäre. Zudem dann Packmaß und Gewicht, fraglich ob man jetzt 100gr Mehrgewicht tatsächlich negativ spürt. Und wenn die Eigenschaften klar sind, dann geht es nur noch um Paßform und Optik.


----------



## ThePapabear (8. Oktober 2013)

Gewicht: spielt bei meinen Komponenten eine stark untergeordnete Rolle. Wenn ich da am Körper reduziere bringt das sicher mehr.
Wasserdicht: wäre mir schon recht, weil bei Wasserabweisend muss ich dann wieder meine Regenjacke im Rucksack lassen; beim Biken egal, beim Wandern mit der Familie zählt der Platz im Rucksack
Atmungsaktiv: soweit das mit Wasserdicht vereinbar ist; belaste ich mich dementsprechend, schwitze ich soundso unter jeder Jacke
Ausstattung: Kapuze muss sein, durchgehender Reißverschluss vorne entsprechend Wind/Wasserdicht; mehr als 2 Taschen müssen nicht sein, geht evtl. auch ganz ohne
Passform/Optik: weitere Passform, Farben nicht zu grell

Eigentlich läuft´s IMHO auf eine Hardshell raus. Welcher Art die Membrane genau sind, ist mir da eher egal. Da ist mir nur wichtig, dass der Pflegeaufwand sich im Rahmen hält.
Sowas wie eine Mount Asgard liegt ja gleich nochmal 100,- über meinem Limit, wenn man die alte Version noch findet, was kaum noch möglich ist. Ich lasse auf jeden Fall immer mehr die Bike Läden links liegen und suche im Outdoor Bereich. Ist die Jacke nicht massiv weit, eignet die sich für mich auch noch wunderbar zum Biken. Ich hab nix gegen Flattergeräusche und brauche auch keinen 100% optimierten Luftwiderstand. 

Jacken finde ich genug, aber nur für betuchte Leute bezahlbar.

Interessante Jacken (kommen im Laufe des Tages wohl noch mehrere nach, wenn ich welche finde):
http://www.bergzeit.de/salewa-kali-gtx-jacke-davos/
http://www.bergzeit.de/montura-action-jacket-green/   - nur wasserabweisende Reißverschlüsse


----------



## vitaminc (8. Oktober 2013)

@ThePapabear
Warum nicht einfach ne normale Regenjacke kaufen?

z.B. Dakine Blitz, nix besonderes, 500gr schwer, 10000er Wassersäule, große Helmfreundliche Kapuze, große Unterarmbelüftung, fällt groß aus (sehr luftig), öfters mal für 80-90 EUR zu haben.
https://www.dakine-shop.de/images/product_images/detail_images/11S_PG108_VANDERHAM-2520.jpg


----------



## ThePapabear (8. Oktober 2013)

Eine normale Regenjacke habe ich ja, sowas brauche ich nicht zu kaufen. 100% Wasser und Winddicht. Von beiden Seiten.. 
Die ziehe ich aber nur ungern über kurze Ärmel an, weil sich da so richtig das Plastikgefühl einstellt. Zudem ist unter der das Schwitzen nicht die Ausnahme sondern Programm. 

Die Softshell die ich habe, eignet sich zum gemütlichen Spazieren gehen, alles darüber ergibt bei 13°C und starkem Wind schon Schweißausbrüche und zwar mit einem dünnen, kurzen Funktionsshirt darunter. Zudem ist die zum Biken hinten etwas kurz.

Ich habe demnach nichts universell einsetzbares, wo ich nicht sofort zu schwitzen beginne. Evtl. sollte ich mir auch einfach nur eine möglichst dünne Softshell zu legen und auf Wasserdicht verzichten. Das kann ich dann immer noch mit der Regenjacke abdecken. Die habe ich halt bei einem Spaziergang nicht mit, weil da der Rucksack nicht dabei ist....

Die Velum kommt halt der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau unter den Jacken für mich recht nahe. Wobei ich die natürlich nicht ausreichend testen konnte. Kann ja schlecht damit eine Runde gehen und die Jacke dann evtl. verschwitzt zurück schicken. Zumindest wurde mir damit aber nicht innerhalb von wenigen Minuten im Wohnzimmer bei 23°C heiß.


----------



## Jocki (8. Oktober 2013)

Dann schlag Dir eine Jacke mit Membran aus dem Kopf, in denen schwitzt man immer.

Schau dir mal die Rab Vapour Rise Serie an. Sehr angenehm zu tragen.

http://www.backpackingforever.de/ca...tore=default&gclid=CN6V1ZGVh7oCFYWz3godVX8AbQ


----------



## vitaminc (8. Oktober 2013)

@ThePapabear


> Ich habe demnach nichts universell einsetzbares, wo ich nicht sofort zu schwitzen beginne. Evtl. sollte ich mir auch einfach nur eine möglichst dünne Softshell zu legen und auf Wasserdicht verzichten. Das kann ich dann immer noch mit der Regenjacke abdecken. Die habe ich halt bei einem Spaziergang nicht mit, weil da der Rucksack nicht dabei ist....
> 
> Die Velum kommt halt der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau unter den Jacken für mich recht nahe. Wobei ich die natürlich nicht ausreichend testen konnte. Kann ja schlecht damit eine Runde gehen und die Jacke dann evtl. verschwitzt zurück schicken. Zumindest wurde mir damit aber nicht innerhalb von wenigen Minuten im Wohnzimmer bei 23°C heiß.



Am Besten ist es eigentlich, überhaupt gar keine wasserdichte Jacke verwenden zu müssen, es kommt also darauf an, ob Du mit deiner Familie überhaupt im Dauerregen unterwegs sein wirst oder nicht, für alles andere reicht "wasserabweisend".  

Wenn du in einer Jacke die Funktionen: Wasserdicht, Winddicht, Atmungsaktiv und Leicht vereinen willst, dann geht kaum ein Weg an den HighEnd-Stoffen wie Active Shell, Pro Shell, Neoshell, .. vorbei.
Auch da sind natürlich Unterschiede vorhanden, siehe Materialkunde.
Leider wird so ne Jacke dann automatisch teuer, und mir wäre es zu schade, mit sowas auf dem MTB unterwegs zu sein. Und wenn ich mit der Family unterwegs bin, brauche ich keine HighEnd-Kram, haben Frau und Kiddies ja auch nicht... d.h. wenn es wirklich anfangt zu schütten, zieht man sich ein Poncho drüber, und gut ist. Das habe ich auch schon auf einer Mehrtagestour auf dem MTB so gemacht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. Oktober 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Dann schlag Dir eine Jacke mit Membran aus dem Kopf, in denen schwitzt man immer.


 
ja aber dann wird der universal gedanke gekillt und active Shell ist bei den membrangeschichten der gute Kompromiss, nicht so steif wie die echten hardshell"beispielsweise meine pro Shell" nicht so schwitzig wie das ganze gore bikewear windstopper Gelumpe, und dazu noch echte wasserdichtheit bei regen.
5kg bike Rucksack ist dafÃ¼r auch kein ding , macht sie auch mit.
ne gewisse Langlebigkeit ist auch drin, und wenn man sowas fÃ¼r nen 100â¬ statt der Ã¼blichen 300â¬+ bekommt warun ned.

und bevor sich noch ein opfer diesen Platzangst mÃ¼ll antut, um den es anfangs ging, wo man ~140â¬ fÃ¼r ne 20â¬ Discounter ramschregenjacke hinlegt, die nicht dicht ist bei regen und gleichzeitig totschwitzen angesagt......... 
lieber gleich was in dieser art nur eben, best mÃ¶glich.

ansonsten wÃ¼rde wieder der typische jackensplit gefragt sein, eine fÃ¼r alles ausser regen, und fÃ¼r regen ne extra jacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (8. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> für mich gibt es da in Sachen Passform keinen Unterschied, warum auch?
> 
> 
> 
> Warum? - einfach in Zukunft keine Presswurstjacke von Mavic und Co. kaufen



Ok, das ist dann dein Plan, ich kann beim sportlichen Radfahren definitiv keinen Sack gebrauchen. Beim biken muss es die Presswurst sein, ist ja auch ganz angenehm so. Dann darf die Jacke auch ruhig längere Ärmel haben, einen längeren Rücken und in der Front keine großen Falten werfen, wenn ich über den Lenker gebäugt sitze, geschweige denn wie ein Fähnchen im Wind wehen. Aber da hat sicher jeder unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse.


----------



## ThePapabear (8. Oktober 2013)

.
Die Frage hat sich erledigt


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2013)

> Ok, das ist dann dein Plan, ich kann beim sportlichen Radfahren definitiv keinen Sack gebrauchen. Beim biken muss es die Presswurst sein, ist ja auch ganz angenehm so. Dann darf die Jacke auch ruhig längere Ärmel haben, einen längeren Rücken und in der Front keine großen Falten werfen, wenn ich über den Lenker gebäugt sitze, geschweige denn wie ein Fähnchen im Wind wehen. Aber da hat sicher jeder unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse.



Klar, und deswegen gibt es auch ne große Auswahl an verschiedenen Jacken.  Nur die Jacken die ich gekauft habe sind nicht "sackartig", sondern haben einen "legere" Passform, um maximale Beweglichkeit zu garantieren mit Platz weitere Schichten (Isolation, Protektoren) darunter zu tragen ohne dass es in Presswurst ausartet. Eine Jacke die von Anfang an schon eng geschnitten ist, wäre mir zu unflexibel in diesem Hinblick, weil man kaum was drunter kriegt und die Bewegungsfreiheit einfach nicht so gegeben ist.

Aber nicht jeder Körper ist gleich und nicht jeder hat die gleichen Anforderungen. Ich habe relativ schnell bemerkt dass mir die Klamotten von skandinavischen und britischen Herstellern gut passen, daher Norröna, Montane, Rab und Co. - d.h. der legere Schnitt sieht keinesfalls "sack-artig" aus.


----------



## anderson (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme mit einer anliegend geschnittenen Radjacke (und einer zum Wechseln) über Herbst und Winter. Die Jacken sind winddicht aber nicht dick. Die würde ich halt nicht beim Wandern tragen wollen.
Fahrten mit Schulter-Rückenprotektoren würde ich schon gar nicht mit meinen "skandinavischen" Jacken machen, die würden kein Jahr halten. Unterhemd, Protektoren, langes Trikot, DH-Trikot. Und der TE macht solche Fahrten sicher gar nicht.
Apropos, würde mich jetzt schon interessieren, was du dir kaufst.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2013)

Es ging mir dabei nicht um DH, sondern um leichte Protektoren (Protektorenweste, Ellenbogenschoner) die durchaus auch bei AM/Enduro-Abfahrten sinnvoll sein können. Ob das der TE brauch oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle, da seine Anforderung sowieso in Richtung "legere" geht , und nicht enganliegend.

Bin auch schon gespannt was sich der TE kaufen wird, nachdem er hier hin & her geschüttelt wird mit verschiedenen Meinungen


----------



## Mountone (9. Oktober 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Ja. Standfahrten lassen sich mit diesen Jacken in jedem Fall bewältigen.



Stadfahrten ...Standfahrten habe ich nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Zara Bernard (9. Oktober 2013)

Probier mal Strandfahrten. Auch schön.


----------



## ThePapabear (9. Oktober 2013)

@ die Frage was ich mir kaufen werde:
Zeigt mir wer die Berghaus Velum unterhalb von 150,- (um 180,- würde ich sie lokal in Blau/Rot bekommen) in L und nicht in Gelb/Blau, Blau/Rot (letzteres geht auch, aber anders wär mir lieber), dann ist die gekauft.

Ich habe die heute in L probiert und bin mir sicher, dass ich da alles drunter bekomme, was ich drunter bekommen muss. Ob das nun 2 Schichten zum Wärmen, oder ein leichter Schutz wäre (welcher noch nicht vorhanden, da in meiner Gegend nicht nötig; ist aber für nächstes Jahr geplant für weiter entfernte Touren).

Ich habe heute viel gesehen und viel probiert. Da waren Sachen von Salewa, Millet, Northface, Mammut und ein paar weitere dabei. Entweder fühlen sich die Jacken nach Plastik an (2,5 Lagen), halten maximal einen leichten Schauer durch (Softshell ohne Membran), oder kosten ein halbes Einfamilienhaus. 
Die Produzenten haben ja echt ein Rad ab. Das geht bei knapp über 400,- los und die teuerste Jacke, die ich heute in der Hand gehabt habe lag bei knappen 700,-, ich habe aber schon teureres gesehen.

ProShell ist schon ziemlich steifes Zeug. Klar merkt man dem Material an, dass es für starke Belastungen gedacht/geeignet ist, ist aber 1. noch teurer und 2. für mich eher Overkill.
Paklite und die anderen 2,5 Lagen Dinger gehen gar nicht. Da braucht man zwangsweise was Langärmeliges darunter um sich nicht in Plastik gewickelt zu fühlen. Zudem fühlt sich das nach verdammt schnell kaputt an.
ActiveShell hatte ich ein paar in der Hand und das ist wohl der für mich geeignete Kompromiss vom Material her. Kommt halt hier im günstigsten Fall auf 230,- (von den letzten 3 Stück im Outlet abgesehen, die 180,- kosten). Das ist alles viel zu teuer, aber die "billigen" Sachen mag man sich leider nicht mehr an tun, wenn man mal was ordentliches in der Hand gehabt hat.

Fazit: entweder finde ich eine Velum oder eine dieser entsprechenden Jacke zu einem für mich akzeptablen Preis, oder ich verzichte wohl auf einen Kauf und schlage mich mit dem herum, was ich hier so habe.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2013)

> Fazit: entweder finde ich eine Velum oder eine dieser entsprechenden Jacke zu einem für mich akzeptablen Preis, oder ich verzichte wohl auf einen Kauf und schlage mich mit dem herum, was ich hier so habe.


oder du verzichtest auf Wasserdicht 
oder du weitest deine Suche auf andere Länder (UK) aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThePapabear (9. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> oder du verzichtest auf Wasserdicht
> oder du weitest deine Suche auf andere Länder (UK) aus.



Ersteres wäre ein Kompromiss und ich würde 100,- oder mehr für eine Jacke aus geben, die ich so eigentlich gar nicht wirklich haben wollte. Da gäbe ich vorher noch 200,- bei bike24.de für die Velum II aus. Das passt nur leider nicht in den Finanzplan.
Zweiteres ist schon geschehen, da ich mit dem Kauf im Ausland keine Probleme habe (noch dazu innerhalb der EU). Allerdings sieht es in deren Shops ziemlich gleich aus, wie in den Deutschsprachigen: entweder hoher Preis, oder ausverkauft - das waren Gestern 3 oder mehr Stunden Recherche mit Hilfe von Tante Google

Wenn ich mir mal was in den Kopf gesetzt habe, dann passiert das meistens entweder genau so, oder eben gar nicht.  Momentan leider mit starker Tendenz zu gar nicht, aber ich kaufe mir lieber nichts, bevor ich was kaufe und mich nachher ärgere.

Eine Rab Myriad könnte evtl. auch interessant sein. Scheint aber ähnlich gut verfügbar wie die Velum....


----------



## polo (9. Oktober 2013)

ThePapabear schrieb:


> Rab Myriad


das wird meine nächste jackenanschaffung


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. Oktober 2013)

ThePapabear schrieb:


> Eine Rab Myriad könnte evtl. auch interessant sein. Scheint aber ähnlich gut verfügbar wie die Velum....


 
das neoshell zeugs ist zwar vom tragekompfort ne gute Sache, ähnlich active Shell, aber die Wassersäule ist zu mickrig um die 300 zu rechtfertigen, die werden einfach zu schnell undicht für ne doch sehr teuere Regenjacke.


tut mir leid das ich dir die Velum damals in den kopf gesetzt hab , sie war halt wirklich billig.....


----------



## ThePapabear (9. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> tut mir leid das ich dir die Velum damals in den kopf gesetzt hab , sie war halt wirklich billig.....



Na, das braucht dir nicht leid zu tun. Mich ärgert, dass ich mit der Suche um genau eine Woche zu spät begonnen habe. Eine Woche früher und der Thread wär schon lang abgeschlossen und nicht 4 Seiten lang.

Das NeoShell ist dann auch schon wieder Geschichte. Für 300,- würde ich die Jacke eh nicht kaufen, gab/gibt ein paar Angebote in UK für 120 - 150 Pfund. Allerdings in der unmöglichsten Farbe und natürlich nur noch ganz klein, oder ganz große Größen vorhanden.

Ich werde einfach weiter schauen und auf mein Glück vertrauen. Irgendwann kommt mir die Velum in einer Farbe unter, die mir zusagt und das zu einem Preis, den ich bereit bin zu zahlen. Nachdem ich die heute in L probieren konnte und da sogar (knapp, aber doch) meine Softshell Jacke (liegt auch nicht an) drunter bekomme, sollte das locker reichen.


----------



## Jocki (9. Oktober 2013)

Kommst Du zufällig mal Richtung Salzburg? In Piding (Deutschland) im Adidas Outlet bekommt man manchmal Active Shell Jacken von Adidas zu einem vernünftigen Kurs.


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. Oktober 2013)

der kurs ist dann? ich kenn zumindest den burgerking daneben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThePapabear (9. Oktober 2013)

An dem Outlet bin ich früher oft vorbei gefahren und den BurgerKing kenne ich auch von innen. 
Seit ich vor 2 Jahren den Dienstgeber gewechselt habe, bin ich da aber nicht mehr hin gekommen, außer ich fahre (zu selten) nach Innsbruck, meinen Bruder besuchen.

Eigentlich wär´s eh mal an der Zeit, meine ehemaligen Kollegen zu besuchen, jetzt ist aber mein Krankenstand wieder vorbei. Ich sag´s ja, eine Woche zu spät angefangen mit der Suche....


----------



## daMaXl (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab im Adidas Outlet in Klagenfurt eine Adidas Terrex Feather Gore Tex Pro Shell Jacke um 120 bekommen. 
Man muss aber Glück haben das gerade welche im Shop sind.


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. Oktober 2013)

gratz zum schnäpchen.


----------



## Mountone (11. Oktober 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Probier mal Strandfahrten. Auch schön.



eine gute Idee für einen Mountainbike-Krafttraining bei dem windigen Wetter am Strand...oder ich warte mal den Winter ab, damit es noch frostiger wird...


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. Oktober 2013)

@_ThePapabear_

die Velum gibt's noch in grÃ¶sse L und blau/rot fÃ¼r 134â¬ beim Discounter oder was passte daran nicht?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a102192/velum-gtx-active-shell-jacket-intense-blue-blaze-red.html


----------



## ThePapabear (11. Oktober 2013)

Die gibt´s jetzt wieder. Die war nur noch in XL da, dürfte also jemand zurück geschickt haben. Blau/Rot hab ich hier beim lokalen Händler probiert und dann doch nicht genommen (hätte dann auch 140,- gezahlt), weil mir die Farbkombi einfach nicht ausreichend gefällt.

Was wäre von der Adidas als Alternative zu halten? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1365/a94445/tx-gtx-active-shell-jacket-vivid-red.html


----------



## vitaminc (11. Oktober 2013)

Die Adidas ist der Berghaus sehr ähnlich, wenn Dir die Farbe in diesem Fall zusagt, kannste es ja mal mit der probieren.


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. Oktober 2013)

jo die farbe währe gar nicht meins, aber von der Verarbeitung ist sie sicher genauso perfekt wie die Berghaus da gore tex da gewisse vorgaben hat an die sich alle halten müssen.

drum anprobieren wennn sie gefällt und gut passt.....


----------



## vitaminc (11. Oktober 2013)

Und keine Angst weil Adidas drauf steht, und man das normalerweise mit vielen Ballsportarten in Verbindung bringt. Adidas ist u.a. Sponsor der Huberbuam und im Outdoorbereich ne feste Größe!
Die Qualität ist definitiv auf gleichem Niveau der anderen Hersteller.


----------



## ThePapabear (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe gar kein Problem mit Adidas, im Gegenteil. Ich hab ein paar Kleidungsstücke von denen und meine Frau Laufschuhe. Wir sind beide hoch zufrieden.
Prinzipiell bin ich da eigentlich recht unvoreingenommen, was Marken betrifft. Gibt zwar welche, die ich meide, aber vorwiegend weil ich einfach weis, dass mir deren Schnitt nicht passt.

Nach dem Studium der Größentabellen habe ich die jetzt mal in L (52 ) bestellt, ich hoffe, dass die Arme nun nicht zu lange werden, das ging bei der Velum in L gerade noch in Ordnung, länger sollten die nicht mehr werden. 
Bin schon mächtig gespannt auf das gute Stück, wird aber sicher bis Mittwoch/Donnerstag dauern, bis die bei mir ankommt. Dann werd ich mal meine Meinung im Vergleich zur Velum geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asdfkaba (16. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit der Odlo Whisper?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1364/a95430/jacket-windbreaker-whisper-black.html

Warte gerade auf einen guten Preis für die Rab Cirrus Wind Top und habe nun obige Jacke entdeckt.


----------



## ThePapabear (16. Oktober 2013)

Ersteindruck von der Adidas:
Ja, leck. Die dürfte kein bisschen größer sein. Die sollte nach den Tabellen schmäler als die Velum ausfallen, tut sie aber nicht. Ich schätze mal, 50 würde auch noch funktionieren, ohne mir zu eng zu werden. Um mir die herum Schickerei zu sparen, behalte ich aber die 52. Mit T-Shirt und Pullover (OK, etwas dicker als die angestrebten 2 Schichten) kann ich mich da wenigstens noch gut bewegen (zudem ist die Jacke eh schon ausverkauft...  ).

Um die Brust ist relativ viel Platz, die Ärmel fallen weiter aus als die der Velum. Um den Bauch kommt sie mir wiederum etwas knapper vor?!? Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
Die Kapuze ist doppelt einstellbar und kann hinten rum besser an den Kopf heran geholt werden als bei der Velum. Dafür geht sie vorne nur knapp übers Kinn mit Tendenz darunter zu rutschen. Da ging die Velum bis knapp unter die Nase. Sie macht aber auch relativ gut ums Gesicht herum "dicht", wenn man sie eng zu macht. Der Schild steht schön weit weg, das sollte das Gesicht relativ gut trocken halten. Zudem folgt die Kapuze besser den Bewegungen des Kopfes und ich konnte keinerlei Einschränkungen im Sichtfeld fest stellen.

Die Optik passt mir auch sehr gut, das Rot ist bei weitem nicht so verblichen, wie das auf den Bildern scheint, sondern ein etwas helleres, leuchtendes Rot. Mit den Applikationen und den Reflektor Streifen gibt das eine recht "flotte" Optik und man wird mit der Farbe garantiert zu jeder Jahreszeit in der Natur und auf der Straße wahr genommen. Das ist ja auch kein Nachteil. Der Stoff scheint mir auch einen Ticken weniger zu rascheln als bei der Velum, was aber eventuell pure Einbildung sein kann. Um das definitiv zu sagen, ist die Velum schon zu lange weg.

Ich habe jetzt 150,- bezahlt, was meinem absoluten Limit entspricht, aber ich denke, das ist gut angelegtes Geld. Schließlich ist man hier in einem Preisbereich, der in der UVP zwischen 3 und 400,- liegt. Da sollte man eigentlich davon ausgehen können, dass man keinen Schrott mehr kauft. Außerdem ist da noch die Garantie von Gore, die nicht nur die Nähte sondern die komplette Jacke abdeckt. Sollte da was am Material nicht entsprechen, gibt´s Ersatz.

Ich würde sagen, ich habe genau das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe. Ich hoffe, ich kann die demnächst mal testen. Um die Zeit wo ich momentan raus komme, hat es eh gerade noch 10°C oder weniger. Da sollte die schon zum aushalten sein, dann kommt vielleicht nochmal ein Nachschlag an Text.

Danke für die Hilfe und die Ratschläge. War sehr lehrreich und hat mich vor einem klassischen Fehlkauf beschützt.


----------



## moxrox (19. Oktober 2013)

Diese Outdoor Jacken sind sicherlich super Regenjacken, aber inwiefern schützen diese den unteren Rücken/Pobereich wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt da der Schnitt ja normal ist und wie schaut es mit dem flattern im Wind aus ?


----------



## ThePapabear (19. Oktober 2013)

Diese "Outdoor" Jacke geht hinten weiter runter, als alles was ich bisher an Bike Zeugs hatte.
Die Adidas geht bei mir hinten bis ans untere Ende vom Hintern (in 50 wären´s evtl. 2 cm weniger, aber immer noch sehr weit) und durch den gezogenen Bund unten kann ich mir auch schwer vorstellen, dass die sonderlich nach oben rutschen kann. Ein Praxis Test dazu steht aber noch aus.
Auch die Velum ging hinten bis über die Mitte des Hintern, vorne gehen beide gut bis über den Gürtel runter.

Die Adidas wird sicher mehr im Wind flattern, da insgesamt weiter geschnitten, die Velum sollte da dank mehr Körper nähe besser aussehen. Mir persönlich ist das aber komplett egal. Dafür ist die Adidas IMHO nicht so laut, wie die Velum, wenn man sich bewegt. Rascheln tut so ein Material aber immer.


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. Oktober 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Diese Outdoor Jacken sind sicherlich super Regenjacken, aber inwiefern schützen diese den unteren Rücken/Pobereich wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt da der Schnitt ja normal ist und wie schaut es mit dem flattern im Wind aus ?


 
was soll da sein dann nimmst eine von nem Hersteller der superlang schneidet, gibt Hersteller die ~2m+ menschen berüchsichtigen und ihre Modell dementsprechend anpassen, diese würden mach einem dann bis zum knie runtergehn.....

und was da genau flattern soll, frage ernst gemeint?

hier wurde auch mal eine der 10000x gore tex active Shell jacken getestet.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=619453


----------



## ThePapabear (27. Oktober 2013)

So, heute hat mich so richtig der Regen erwischt und ich durfte gute 2,5 Km nach Hause (ich darf immer noch nur gehen und da geht´s halt mit nicht mehr als ca. 6 km/H Schnitt vorwärts). Wobei ich eigentlich nur deswegen meine Runde abgekürzt habe, weil meine Schuhe (Laufschuhe mit vieeeeel Mesh) nach kürzester Zeit geschwommen sind und die Hose auch nicht wirklich wasserdicht war.

Im Prinzip bin ich mit der Adidas Jacke sehr zufrieden. Trägt sich luftiger als gedacht und ich habe trotz langärmeligem Shirt deutlich weniger geschwitzt (eigentlich kaum bis gar nicht) als in meiner Softshell. Beim los gehen waren lt. Runtastic 16°C, wo ich mit der Softshell binnen kürzester Zeit gut geschwitzt hätte.
Der dann aufkommende, z.t. starke Wind haben der Jacke gar nichts ausgemacht und die hat mich sehr gut davor geschützt. Ich fühlte mich an keiner Stelle irgendwie kühl oder gar kalt (außer an den Unterarmen, siehe nächsten Absatz). Die Kapuze kann so gut eingestellt werden, dass die sehr stabil dort bleibt, wo man sie haben will. Wäre der Wind nicht so starkt gewesen, wäre das Gesicht und die Brille dank dem Schild auch schön trocken geblieben.

Allerdings waren dann daheim 4 nasse Flecken an meinem Shirt. 2 davon kann ich mir erklären und die gehen auf meine Kappe. Links war der Reißverschluss nicht ganz geschlossen (ca. 1 cm) und Rechts kam wohl Wasser über das Kabel der Kopfhörer nach innen, obwohl der Reißverschluss bis in die Garage geschlossen war und das Kabel darunter eine Schlaufe hatte. Bewegung und Wind dürften da mit schuld daran gewesen sein.
Was ich mir nicht erklären kann, sind die 2 Flecken vom Ellbogen bis etwas unter der Mitte des Unterarms. Mir ist aber beim direkten Nachsehen kein dunkler Fleck im Ärmel der Jacke aufgefallen.
Die Bündel waren ebenfalls etwas nass, aber das kann sein, weil die Ärmel des Shirts fast noch länger sind, als die der Jacke. Da kann sich etwas Wasser rein schleichen, obwohl ich das per Klett Verschluss recht gut zu gemacht hatte. Jetzt bekommt die Jacke erst mal einen Tag trockenphase, dann werde ich die in der Dusche testen. Sind die Ärmel wieder nass, gibt das eine Reklamation.

Somit brauche ich dann noch entweder wasserdichte Socken, oder doch wasserdichte Schuhe und eine Hose, die länger das Wasser abhält als meine Laufhose. Wasserdichte Handschuhe sind leider auch nötig, da ich ein Handicap an der linken Hand habe und da die Finger recht schnell auskühlen, wenn sie nass werden. Aber dann kann mir das Wetter auch im Winter gar nichts mehr.


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. Oktober 2013)

jo Regenjacken immer auf Dichtheit hardcoretesten.
beispielsweise KleiderbÃ¼gel mit t-shirt und jacke unter die duschen hÃ¤ngen und 30min oder gleich ne stunde berieseln lassen.

LÃ¶schpapier innen anbringen bei fraglichen stellen.
manch einer stellt sich mit angezogener jacke rein, aber 30 min stehen unter dusche ist mir zu langweilig.....

mach ich immer so egal obs ne lidl 10â¬ kute ist oder ein 150â¬ luxusteil ist.


----------

